# Snails



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Anyone have any idea where I can buy snails from for my BTS? Not keen on feeding him garden snails, don't know where the dirty buggers have been!:naughty:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Breed your own GALS, you can usually get baby _fulicas_ free and sometimes adults too, try here Snail & Slug Classifieds [Pet Snails] and in the Classifieds section of this forum too.
They produce hundreds which grow quickly and are very easy to care for, you only need two adults to get started.

I wouldn't use garden snails either unless you bred your own, too much risk of parasites, and common garden snails grow too slowly anyway.


----------



## Rosina (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been trying to get some apple snails as they were recommended on the blue tongue skink forum, but have not had any luck so far.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Did you try the two places I suggested for Apple Snails? Both have loads for sale.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

how do you breed apple snails? just whack them in a fish tank and feed them? gals are a bit sizeable to have lurking around!


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Collect garden snails and feed them carrot , when they start pooing orange its safe to feed them! thats what i do with my pts!


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone feed snails to a tegu? or recomend a safe feeder species of snail?

Thanks


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

we collect the from the garden and just feed them fesh veg for a week or so.

Our tegu isn't the biggest fan of snails yet, sure he will be. They tend to hang around for a day or two in his viv before being eaten. Both our boscs went nuts for them.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Do you think ackies would like snails?


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure I saw some tubs of snails for 2 quid in my local, viper and vine, goin to get some for my BTS. I did think about gettin them out of the garden but although I can get them from a chemical free area, endoparasits put me off, just had a lecture about snails and parasites and it made me think twice...

May have a bash at breeding GALS soon :no1: whether I can bring myself to feed the babies is another thing....

: victory:


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

From what I've read most monitors like snails and can count to 4.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

This is a shame!
My GALS's had a laying frenzy int heir first laying year last summer, but i froze them all, just as i was going to give the eggs away they stopped! if they start agian once my waiting list is cleared ill post some out though.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Miranda said:


> This is a shame!
> My GALS's had a laying frenzy int heir first laying year last summer, but i froze them all, just as i was going to give the eggs away they stopped! if they start agian once my waiting list is cleared ill post some out though.


if you manage to get some i'd happily take them off your hands


----------

